# schlaue wallermontage?



## jackcrevalle (8. Mai 2004)

moin an alle,

habe letrzte woche einen mitm boot gesehen der hat tatsächlich einen wels gefangen, und zwar mit tauwurmbündel an der oberfläche. 

nun hab ich (noch) kein boot und habe mir eie ersatzmontage überlegt, und zwar folgende: laufblei, große pose, tauwurmbündel. in der theorie soll das blei am grund liegen bleiben und die pose soll den köder an der oberfläche halten.

ist das eine montage die sinnig ist? oder eher nicht?


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

was hältst du davon, einen Sbirolino einzusetzen? 
Wäre für deinen Zweck glaube ich das Ideale. 

Dein System sollte quasi so ähnlich wie eine Unterwasserpose funktionieren oder?


----------



## jackcrevalle (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

ja das soll quasi wie eine unterwasserpose funktionieren, nur soll die pose an der oberfläche treiben.
sbiro hätte aber zu wenig auftrieb. am rhein ist doch relativ starke strömung und meine idee wäre eine große pose, die den köder trotz strömung an der oberfläche hällt, sprich die auftriebskraft sollte größer sein als die zugkraft der schnur vom wasserdruck her.
pch habe auch ein bild angefügt, wird aber nicht angezeigt, weiss nicht warum


----------



## Franz_16 (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

ja, versteh ich schon was du meinst! 

ähmmm was hältst du davon, einfach ein Stück "Kork" mit auf das Vorfach aufzuziehen? 
Dann könntest du ganz normal mit Grundblei Angeln und der Köder schwimmt oben !


----------



## miro (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Hi Leute 
bin neu hier denke aber das das bei den montagen nix zu sagen hat!
die idee ist nicht schlecht jenachdem wie groß die pose oder der kork ist und wie stark die strömung ist aber im prinzip sollte es klappen!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (8. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Geht! Das ist übrigens Ne Bojenmontage (Festgelegte Pose)

Problem am Stillwasser ist, dass die Schnur vom Grundblei zur Pose senkrecht hochkommt, und von der Pose gleich senkrecht wieder runter. Das vertüddelt sich fast 100%ig. Mit einem Besonderen Schwimmer gehts aber. Auf ein Stabiles Durchlaufröhrchen von 60-100cm kommt vorne und hinten ein Dicker Hechtproppen. Auswerfen ist aber sauschwer, und die Montage recht lang (Blei, 1m Pose und das Vorfach).

Am schnellen Fliesswasser wie dem Rhein muss die Pose verdammt Gross Dimensioniert sein! (evtl Gummiball) Nen einfachen Korken ziehts oft runter, man sieht ihn auch erst gar nicht an der Oberfläche. Man hat dabei viel schnur im Wasser und daher grossen Strömungswiderstand. Das Blei ist daher auch schwer und es sollte eine Grosse Öse haben! zur not einen Schlüsselring verwenden. Kurz und Knapp, es geht, ist aber nicht ganz einfach zu Fischen und rauszubringen. Idealerweise hat man eine recht lange Rute, denn Gewaltwürfe sind nicht drin. Das Blei fliegt dann voraus, und das Vorfach verdreht sich mit der Hauptschnur.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Birger (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hat der bootsangler vielleicht ein wallerholz eingesetzt? damit kommen die welse auch an die oberfläche, wenn du aber vom ufer aus fischen willst musst du warten bis der wels raubt (nachts) bevor du ihn oben fangen kannst. sonst würde ich lieber mit ner unterwasserpose und tauwurm fischen, damit der ca. 1 m auftreibt. damit sollten die chancen höher stehen im rhein nen wels zu fangen.
wenn die welse bestimmte zeiten haben in denen sie rauben und du diese kennst, versuchs doch mal mit spinnködern. ist auch nicht so aufwendig.


----------



## Raubkiller (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Hallo,

Ich kenne da auch eine gute Montage für Waller, will sie im Sommer mal ausprobieren.

Undzwar ist es eine normale Posenmontage, nur das die Pose nach hinten raus mit einer Boje verbunden ist an der ein schwerer Stein auf dem Boden liegt. 
Im Buch steht man soll zum verbinden der beiden Schwimmer eine dünne Schnur nehmen, die beim Anhib reist und so der Drill problemlos verläuft. Ich habe mir einen eigenen Schwimmer gebaut, der in der Mitte auf beiden Seiten eine Kerbe hat. Das Ende der Schnur von der Boje ist mit einer Art Klammer versehen. Aus stabielen Drat zu einem U geformt. So löst dich die Boje von der Pose noch besser.

Diese Montage ist nur mit dem Boot oder Schlauchboot auszubringen.
Da ich noch nie im Rhein geangelt habe weiß ich nicht ob  sie was bringt.
Aber denk mal drber nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Speziell am Rhein kommen die Waler auch ohne Holz an die Oberfläche, und zwar an den Buhnenköpfen - immer dann, wenn ein Schiff vorbeifährt. Wahrscheinlich suchen die nach von der Schiffströmung verletzten Fischen.

Angelt man dann mit einer ganz normalen Posenmontage vom Buhnenkopf aus, macht das am meisten Sinn.

Dann treibt die Montage immer über dem tiefen Wasser am Buhnenkopf ohne in die (Haupt)Strömung raus zu driften.

Wers einfacher mag, kann auch Kunstköder probieren, wenngleich nach meiner Erfahrung im Rhein/Neckar das Tauwurmbündel auch dioe bessere Alternative ist.


----------



## elefant (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Das funzt! - Habe auch schon öfter so geangelt.Allerdings nur da,wo nicht zu starke Strömung war (Rheinnebenarm und bestimmten Teilen der Lahn.)In zu starker Strömung wird diese Montage zu schwer zum werfen!Denn die Pose muß schon recht hohe Tragkraft haben,weil die sonst unter Wasser gezogen wird und entsprechend schwer muß dann auch das Blei sein!
Tip von mir:Kannst ein Krallenblei verwenden,welches sich verankert.Verbindung Blei-Boom mit 20ger Stückchen Monoschnur.Das kann dann zur not abreissen.(kannst auch 35ger nehmen,wenn du gute geflochtene Hauptschnur hast)
Gut geeignete Posen für 'umme' sind z.B. leere Plastikfläschchen von Zitronensaft(Zitronenform),die Du mit Heißkleber zuklebst.Dabei ein Wirbel mit Einhänger mit einkleben.-Das kannst Du dann einfach in den Wirbel des Vorfach's einhängen.(oder auch ein Stückchen dünner Monoschnur als Abrissmöglichkeit zwischenschalten)...
Viel Spass!!!


----------



## jackcrevalle (9. Mai 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

ja die bootsmänner haben an den buhnenköpfen geangelt, aber ich komm zur zeit nicht an die buhnenköppe, weil das wasser so nen meter zu hoch ist. 
ich werds am nachmittag ausprobieren, eins mit der og montage und eins mit normaler uw pose


----------



## arno (30. Juni 2004)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Moin!
Ich brauch auch noch ne passende Montage für Waller im See!!!


----------



## holle (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

http://www.neckarwaller.de/13688.html

und nochwas gefunden >  http://www.specimen.at/doks/ber_wels.html


----------



## wallerangler (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hallo na das ist doch ganz einfach . also du nimmst ein schweres Blei 250 g in etwa was frei auf der Schnur läuft und einen wallertauglichen wirbel daran knotest du dir einen aufgeblasenen Luftballon ( Wasserbomben sind gut ein Knicklicht rein und du siehst auch bei Nacht was los ist ) . das ganze wirfst du ohne vorfach und Köder aus , wenn der Ballon an der oberfläche ist kannst du mit einer zweiten Rute über die Schnur werfen und nur den Ballon vorsichtig ranziehen damit das Blei nicht wieder auf dich zukommt , klar an der wallerrute den Bügel öffnen . wenn du alles wieder an Land hast das vorfach einhängen , Länge nach Wahl ziehst du das ganze wieder vorsichtig raus .


----------



## holle (23. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

das ist ja mal ne super idee!

könnte man nicht eine zweite rute mit offenem bügel bereitstellen? sozusagen zwei schnüre mit einem wurf auswerfen und sich das ballonzielwerfen damit sparen?


----------



## wallerangler (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

das habe ich noch nicht versucht , ich denke aber mal das es sich vieleicht verwickelt beim auswerfen


----------



## Kenges (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Mit ner Unterwasserposenmontage oder auch mit einer verankerten Posenmontage bekommt man zwar den Köder an eine gute Stelle und kann ihn dort halten, aber für mich stellt sich die frage wie ich mich beim Biß verhalte. Dadurch, dass die Schnur einen Winkel bildet wird es doch recht schwierig einen vernünftigen Anschlag durchzubringen. 

Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Student (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*



			
				Kenges schrieb:
			
		

> Dadurch, dass die Schnur einen Winkel bildet wird es doch recht schwierig einen vernünftigen Anschlag durchzubringen.
> 
> Wie seht ihr das?



Circle Hook? Beim Waller sollte das ja problemlos funktionieren, nur beim Hecht als Beifang sieht es mitunter schlecht aus...daher würde ich es eher beim Wurmbündel so machen.

Mfg

Student


----------



## Kenges (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Was soll an Cycle Hook an der Tatsache ändern, dass die Schnur nicht direkt von der Rutenspitze zum Köder bzw. Fisch führt und somit der Anschlag ein Stück weit über das Blei verloren geht? Oder braucht man da nicht anzuschlagen?


----------



## Student (26. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*



			
				Kenges schrieb:
			
		

> Oder braucht man da nicht anzuschlagen?



So ist es...

Mfg

Student


----------



## wallerangler (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hallo auch mit normalen haken bekommst du den anschlag durch da du ja eh erst mal die rute in die hand nimmst und auf spannung gehst . auch wenn ein hecht beissen sollte ist dieses kein problem .


----------



## holle (15. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hab nochwas gefunden http://www.wallerworld.de/montagen.htm


----------



## cziby (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

Hi!

coole Seite! Hat mich ne ganze stunde nich mehr losgelassen
cziby


----------



## holle (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

:q

ging mir ähnlich. hab mich auch erstmal weitergebildet :b


----------



## Gloin (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hi! kann auch nicht genug kriegen von berichten/tipps zum thema wallerfang.... 
mir blieb der erfolg leider bisher verwehrt....
aber was mich bei den links, die ich mit größter spannung gelesen habe, stört, ist die tatsache, dass viele montagen vom lebenden köderfisch ausgehen("plätschern an der oberfläche etc.). ein weiteres problem meinerseits sind "tauwurmbündel", die ja meist aus 10-20 würmern bestehen.
die würmer aus meinem garten sind leider oft sehr klein bei mir, daher kaufe ich die tauwürmer.
10 würmer kosten 2€! wenn ich jetzt also 2 ruten pro ansitz mit 15 würmern bestücke, komme ich auf 6 € + köderwechsel(nochmal 6€), wenn die würmer "labbrig geworden sind".
berücksichtigt man dann noch, dass man oft lange warten muss, um einen biss zu bekommen (da die welsdichte ja nicht überall so hoch ist wie in spanien/italien und ich keinen guide etc. habe), wird das auf dauer doch ein nicht ganz billiges unterfangen wie ich finde.
gibt es da denn keine andere möglichkeiten ?
gruß gloin

ps: mein gewässer (kleiner see)ist max 3,3m tief. da macht ein kuttjer keinen sinn oder?;+


----------



## holle (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

türlich gibts da ne alternative...

heilbuttpellets am haar. die stinken kilometerweit. soll der renner auf waller sein. 3-6 mit haarmontage am wallerhaken usw...

hab sie erst seit 3 tagen und beim ansitz vor paar tagen gabs auf einen pellet am haar auch gleich nen 55er döbel. zwar kein waller aber sie wirken... (ohne anfüttern oder futterkorb!)

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1218703&postcount=429

und für die die nicht genug bekommen können... falls ihr den nicht schon kennt, hier ein link zu wallervideos


----------



## Student (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*



			
				Gloin schrieb:
			
		

> 10 würmer kosten 2€!
> gibt es da denn keine andere möglichkeiten ?



Dann such dir deine Würmer doch selber...ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, für ein Tauwurm Geld auszugeben |kopfkrat

Mfg

Student


----------



## Gloin (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

@ holle danke erstmal.
ohne anfüttern? klingt ja gut!

@ student hast du mienen text denn nicht gelesen?|kopfkrat 
in meinem kleinen garten sind die würmer derart klein, dass sich das nicht lohnt.
und die viel zitierten wiesen , auf denen man die finden soll, sind nunmal recht rar.


----------



## HD4ever (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

hat schon mal jemand Waller mit *Leber* ( blutig ) beangelt und was gefangen ???? 
wird ja angeblich wohl auch ab und an mal genommen ... |kopfkrat
da wäre die Köderbeschaffung ja nun überhaupt kein Problem ...
zum nächten Schlachter,Aldi oder sonstwohin und los gehts ....


----------



## zander-boy (2. September 2007)

*AW: schlaue wallermontage?*

kann mann...!!! klapt super ...:q


----------

